# getting sick from whole wheat berries



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I seem to remember something and bear with me - isn't there something in wheat berries that will cause someone to become very sick if they make an abrupt switch to eating a lot of them? I have heard a lot of talk about integrating whole wheat berries into the diet NOW so that when SHTF happens, your digestive system will be all set up.

What's the basis for this? I can't remember but I thought there was a study or something.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

This is moldy - can't point to a study, but if you suddenly increase the amount of fiber in your diet, it can cause well... a lot of gas, bloating, and pain. This may be the "getting sick' you're referring to. To help with that, you can incorporate more fiber-rich foods into your diet (good idea anyway to help with colon health and lowering cholesterol). Soaking the grains before use may help as well.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

It's from too much fiber, you can sift some of it out, or mix your recipe to have some fresh ground flour and some unbleached white flour. About 50/50.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Also, quite a few people are sensitive to gluten and don't know it. If you're not sure, read up on the symptoms. Most people store a lot of wheat...


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I put out a cottage cheese size container of wheat berries for our family to snack on. Figured it was a good way to make sure we are used to eating them.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You need to grind your wheat berries to get the maximum benefit. Sprouting and/or soaking will also help. One thing I like to do with them when I have time is to sprout them till they begin to taste sweet then drain and put in the food processor with some raisins or other dried fruit and nuts. Form into cookie shapes and cook in a slow oven till dried. This is called Essene Bread.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

rancher1913 said:


> This is moldy - can't point to a study, but if you suddenly increase the amount of fiber in your diet, it can cause well... a lot of gas, bloating, and pain.


 They can also be forcebly ejected through (and by)your digestive system.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Wags said:


> I put out a cottage cheese size container of wheat berries for our family to snack on. Figured it was a good way to make sure we are used to eating them.


I DRY fry and salt them and the family loves them!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

try sprouting some and adding some to salads, speggettis sause, bean dishes.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> You need to grind your wheat berries to get the maximum benefit. Sprouting and/or soaking will also help. One thing I like to do with them when I have time is to sprout them till they begin to taste sweet then drain and put in the food processor with some raisins or other dried fruit and nuts. Form into cookie shapes and cook in a slow oven till dried. This is called Essene Bread.


That sounds really tasty! Think I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

http://epicureantable.com/articles/agrainbulgur2.htm


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

FWIW we've already integrated them into our diet but I was talking to someone recently about it and was wanting more information to tell them about why they should start eating wheat now. So is there no evidence besides anecdotal that I can tell them?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm sure you could do a Giggle search and come up with actual studies. I'm sure someone, somewhere has spent .gov money to study what anyone that makes a sudden diet change could have told them for free.


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

It's really best to find out now if you or a family member have celiac issues or other types of food sensitivities that will be come a painful,if not incapacitating, issue if you switch to a high whole wheat diet. My Spousal Unit can consume all the wheat products, processed or whole wheat that he wishes, however, I have all kinds of digestive and other issues for wheat, rye, and peanuts. 

Find out your food sensitivities/allergies now and change your food storage accordingly. Those food sensitivities/allergies can increase as you age - peanut butter sandwiches on whole wheat may have just fine for you twenty years ago, but will now give you stomach grumblies or worse. No, it's not that the bread or peanuts have changed, but your gut has changed.

Just because a website or a religious publication tells you to store wheat, don't take this as the only path for food storage, test this method out for you and your family. *Every person is different as to what foods they can tolerate and thrive upon.* Genetically, Americans are a grand melange, perhaps great-grandma had native american ancestry that can't handle cow's milk and passed it to you, to be expressed in middle age, or in spite of one side being pure Swedish, your daughter cannot consume a crumb of ryekrisp or limpa without becoming ill for three days. 

Celiac disease wasn't diagnosed until 1958 -- you had "poor digestion" or were "puny" or "sickly". There's no cure, all you can do is change your diet and have to no longer memorize the location of the rest room in every store you frequent. 

If wheat or milk or _____, "don't float yer boat" find out now and make changes accordingly.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I agree that it is very important to make sure you don't have issues witht he food you store. I just found out I am sensitive to it...I have had excema, joint pain that is sometimes debilitating...digestive issues for YEARS and no dr could tell me what's wrong. Well, I figured it out.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> They can also be forcebly ejected through (and by)your digestive system.


When did Taco Bell start using wheat berries?:nanner:


----------

